# Fewest moves world record.



## James Kobel (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I have seen alot of people these days have been getting alot of sub-25 fewest move solves, so I was just wondering haw the heck the official world record is only 27. It seems like it should at least be around 23. I was just wondering because it's confusing the heck out of me:confused::confused::confused:


----------



## Kian (Feb 3, 2009)

well like anything it's tougher to get under pressure and there are just a lot fewer opportunities.

you can dnf in a competition because there is an hour limit and it's often difficult to find a great solve in that time under that sort of pressure.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 3, 2009)

Keep in mind the MOST moves possible on an OPTIMAL SOLVE SEARCH is 23.

These are humans solving, and we're not that great at figuring out what a computer can in 0.0003 seconds in one hour...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sure someone will someday get something like a 23-mover. It's only a matter of time. The biggest thing is that fewest moves is still a relatively rare event - even the best people generally don't get more than a few attempts per year. When we have more attempts, there will eventually be some really good results. Eventually someone will get a really lucky solve and amaze us all.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 3, 2009)

My money doesn't go to the japanese cubers on this one...since they seem so speed-prone, haha  I believe it will be a cuber who is already high up on the fewest moves board like Mirek or Guus


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 3, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Keep in mind the MOST moves possible on an OPTIMAL SOLVE SEARCH is 23.
> 
> These are humans solving, and we're not that great at figuring out what a computer can in 0.0003 seconds in one hour...



Wrong. Someone else can probably give a better explanation of why.
1. The computer is not that fast.
2. We have yet to encounter an optimal solution of more than 20 moves. It's simply proven that all are less than 23.
3. Also there are few opportunities at competitions. We can get up to 15 3x3 speed solves per competitions, but only 1 or 2 FMC and not at every competition.


Sub-25 solutions are not common. Even Mirek, Per, Guus, and CH_TS do not pull them off every single time. I do not see a lot of sub-25 move solutions, especially non-lucky ones. 27 is very good for one hour with only real cube (not something like HHH, fmc companion or alg.garron.us). Had I went to VA 08, I probably would have DNFed the scramble because it was ridiculously long, but at home, I simply popped the scramble into HHH, turn the cube while it records my solution, and got 33 moves within half an hour, and even lower had I bothered to insert the 3-cycle rather than just doing the COLL.


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 3, 2009)

It's how some people do sub7 at home, while the WR for the 3x3 is 7.08.


----------



## Escher (Feb 3, 2009)

Heh, i wouldn't be surprised if Jude got close - his first EVER fmc attempt was 32 moves, and his 2nd or 3rd was sub 30. actually, i think out of about 8/9 attempts ever, the majority of them have been sub 30. 
:\


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 3, 2009)

my money's on arnaud


----------



## Faz (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm going to start FMC.


----------

